# Rapala Storage



## DM1962 (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking for some help/advise: Looking for a good box to store rapalas of various sizes. Anyone know of someone that makes custom boxes anymore? Seems we have lost many of the ol timers that use to build them for the guys on the river. If you have a good storage system maybe you could share a picture.
Thanks for the help


----------



## DM1962 (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking for someone that makes custom boxes for rapala storage. Or a store bought box where if you tip the box a bit you dont have 100 rapalas tangled. If you have a recommendation or picture that would help.
Thanks


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

I use speical mate boxes have one for each size raps from #5's thru #11's it's about the best way to go now... Lakeside fishing shop
Is the best price 49.00


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.joessportinggoods.com/pr...ep4p&utm_term=&utm_content=&ep4p_ref=bing_pla


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't have a lot of storage space in my boat so I just use the Plano boxes. I keep them in my one storage area under one of the bench seats. The lures I plan on using I hang on the slits I cut on top of a small 2 gallon bucket I keep for tossing in line, garbage or busted lures. I tend to use the same lures the following trip so they are readily available. Not the most effective system but it works for me. 

I like the Special Mate box system, I just don't have the room for them.


----------



## Hot Bite (Aug 25, 2012)

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-Jerkbait-Tackle-Box-/181646377196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4af7c0ec"]Shimano Jerkbait Tackle Box | eBay[/ame]


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

ESOX said:


> http://www.joessportinggoods.com/pr...ep4p&utm_term=&utm_content=&ep4p_ref=bing_pla





Hot Bite said:


> Shimano Jerkbait Tackle Box | eBay


Both good looking options but they would not help out if the original poster is planning on taking out a couple 100 Raps for the trip. He did say something about on the river and custom made boxes so it sounds like a river rat going wirelining.

I use the medium size Special Mate box for Raps in sizes 5, 7 and 9 (Original Floater) and the 3s, 11s and 13s are in Plano boxes. Every system I have seen or heard about will have its down side. I just cannot see an easy way to do it if someone is looking for a "be all end all" system for more than 30 plugs.

Since this seems to be a specific storage question directed at a unique fishing style I would think it would be better to have it in the Detroit River or St. Clair River sections rather than here.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

I use the Shimano tray also. Great for keeping the customs nice and new looking. I have 7-8 of them. Shimano no longer makes them. I contacted someone at Shimano 2 years back about getting some. She told me that the injection molds are somewhere in China and they would not know where to begin looking to locate the molds. (Some tool tracking system huh??) 

So now I keep an eye out for them at garage sales. 

The Special Mate boxes are for my deep diving stick baits, and they work well too.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a box somewhat like this for my baits and it works well, but takes up space, obviously. Mine is for smaller baits....

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/390769621668?lpid=82&chn=ps"]Plano Big Game System 40 Slot Hanging Bait Storage | eBay[/ame]


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

not the best but it works when u have 300-400 baits per trip


----------



## DM1962 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks to all that replied so far.. I will check out your ideas. Alex is correct a few hundred minimum


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

DM1962 said:


> Thanks to all that replied so far.. I will check out your ideas. Alex is correct a few hundred minimum


The photo in the post by yellowbelly is of a Special Mate box. He had called me about a week before this thread started to talk about his latest purchase of a Special Mate from Lakeside.

I do not know of anyone making custom Rapala boxes but there could be guys doing that. Most of the Rap boxes I have seen being used were pencil plug boxes.



yellowbelly80 said:


> not the best but it works when u have 300-400 baits per trip


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Cut appropriate size PVC tubing and fill a storage box til they don't fit anymore. Half the space or twice the Sticks...


----------



## DM1962 (Apr 7, 2012)

METTLEFISH said:


> Cut appropriate size PVC tubing and fill a storage box til they don't fit anymore. Half the space or twice the Sticks...


sounds like a great idea but with white PVC tubing how do you tell what color lure is in the tube?


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

METTLEFISH said:


> Cut appropriate size PVC tubing and fill a storage box til they don't fit anymore. Half the space or twice the Sticks...


It would work under some circumstances except in this one. A special mate box, the medium size, has 120 slots and at 2 Raps per slot that comes out to 240 in the box. I doubt that enough PVC tubes to hold 240 lures would take up the same or less space than the Special Mate box. Then this project would still require that storage box. One tube made of out PVC does not weigh all that much but when we put together 100 of them there can be some very noticeable weight.

That is one of the problems with the old style custom pencil plug boxes which were made out of wood or plywood sheeting. There was weight in that box.


----------



## 386xf (Nov 30, 2010)

I use the 3700 plano boxes. Put small rubberbands between the hooks helps with tangles. 4-6 per slot you can get 32-48 per box of the longer Rapalas.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

cabelas sell the green tackle bags. they come with 5-15 plano storage boxes.i use the medium one for all my ice fishing raps,spoons,jigs and the large one for all my stick baits an tots.works great..they make them in 4 different sizes..the magnum bag will hold 5oo-600 lures easily ..watch for sales on these bags


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is what I do:
1. I bought storage boxes from Harborfreight, for 3$ a box
2. I bought treble covers from bass pro (their brand), 20 for $6 (I think)
3. I put 2 to 3 Rapalas, jump bait, in each slot and they do NOT tangle.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

The original poster is asking about a system that will hold several hundred Raps. What we need is something that will hold that many Raps in as little space as possible.

"386xf", "woodie slayer" and "stockrex" could you guys show us some photos of your system holding all the Raps? I would love to find something that takes up less room than the Special Mate box yet will hold the same number of lures.


----------



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

B&B bait boxes, great folks, made in the good old USA and great boxes!

http://www.bbbaitbox.com/


----------

